# Cold Pasta & Peppers



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

There are other variations on this, but here's mine:

1 pound penne cooked al dente then rinsed under cold water
3/4 green, yellow, red bel pepper, sliced
3/4 Anaheim pepper, sliced
1/2 red onion, sliced
Handful, or so, cherry tomatoes, halved
*Just under a handful calamatta olives, pitted and halved
*5-6 pickled jalapenos
(*I buy these at the salad bar in my supermarket)
About a cup of chopped parsley

Kosher salt, fresh black pepper, red wine vinegar and EVOO to taste

Combine all of the peppers, onions and penne just so it doesn't "look" like too much of one ingredient. I actually used slightly less penne than a pound.

Drizzle on about 1/4 to 1/3rd cup red wine vinegar and add EVOO to make just enough sauce to coat everything. Add the parsley, saly and pepper to taste. I used quite a bit of salt and pepper to achieve the proper seasoning.

Toss and refrigerate for 30 minutes before serving.

Thick slices of celery sliced on the bias would be nice too.

Bon Appetite


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

mmm, I'd eat that!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey, where's the feta...I want feta in mine! 



Looks wonderful, which reminds me, I've GOT to make dinner!


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful meal, Jeekins!
Perfect for a hot summer's day


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks.  This is the only kind of food I've been eating lately.  It feels good to get away from heavy cream sauces and red meat for once.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeekinz - I was going to make this tonight then I realized I had tabbouleh made already   I guess yours will have to wait now and I'm pretty disappointed!!!

These types of meals are great right now, aren't they?  

Happy Eating!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 1, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> These types of meals are great right now, aren't they?


 
Absolutely.

I don't feel guilty after eating either.  Plus, I have way more energy eating fresh veggies and lighter dishes.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 1, 2008)

I made another one tonight.  It's basically the same but I added celery, cucumber and a couple green olives.  Looks great.  Can't wait for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## simplicity (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeekinz, that looks great!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 2, 2008)

this is extremely similar to a recipe I use and have posted in the past, for a cold pasta salad.  For me it is one of those flavor combinations that is very satisfying, I could/have eat  it daily for many weeks and not get sick of it......  I add tomatoes when they start to ripen too..


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 2, 2008)

I love the variety of flavors and textures.  The chilies add a nice burst of heat every so often, then you can cool down with the celery, etc.

Love it.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 2, 2008)

Yummy!!! I practically live on cold pasta salads during the summer, & yours looks delish. We must be on the same pasta salad wavelength, as I stuck this on the fridge to remind to p/u some ricotta salata:

Cold Pasta Salad with Baby Artichokes (Pinninos kin Iscarzofa) Recipe by - CHOW

Thanks for sharing. Can never have too many good pasta salad recipes. BTW - hey, did you borrow my C&B bowls/dishes?!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Yummy!!! I practically live on cold pasta salads during the summer, & yours looks delish. We must be on the same pasta salad wavelength, as I stuck this on the fridge to remind to p/u some ricotta salata:
> 
> Cold Pasta Salad with Baby Artichokes (Pinninos kin Iscarzofa) Recipe by - CHOW
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Can never have too many good pasta salad recipes. BTW - hey, did you borrow my C&B bowls/dishes?!


 
I'm definately making that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought the dish was a gift when I took home those leftovers?


----------



## *amy* (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I'm definately making that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hee-hee.  Like those dishes, Jeeks - have the bowls, salad, & dinner plates I bought on line from CB2.  I'm off to buy some peppers now.  Thank you.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 2, 2008)

I just have two bowls. I got them for my birthday along with some other pieces for serving, etc.

I actually used two platters as dinner plates once. 

Where do they sell more? I don't know the brand of the ones I have until I go home.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 2, 2008)

....ah (bonk) Crate & Barrel.

T/Y!


----------



## *amy* (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> ....ah (bonk) Crate & Barrel.
> 
> T/Y!


 
Here ya go, Jeeks.

http://www.cb2.com/default.aspx

(I gotta start tossing those catalogs I receive in the mail.  Way too tempting.)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Here ya go, Jeeks.
> 
> http://www.cb2.com/default.aspx
> 
> (I gotta start tossing those catalogs I receive in the mail. Way too tempting.)


 
Thanks.

Yeah..you ain't lying!   There's some cool stuff there.  (oh noes)


----------

